

Ward Cunningham on Exploratory Parsing - olliesaunders
http://c2.com/~ward/sao/TechIgnite-v1/

======
gruseom
This is vintage Ward. He comes up with stuff that is so simple and so
obviously useful that you immediately wonder why you didn't think of it.

I love how this takes a weakness (incorrect parsing) and turns it into a
strength by making it interactive.

------
iamwil
There's a part I'm not sure I'm clear on. Is this process completely
automated? Or does it still require a human in the loop to iterate the
grammar? I'm assuming it's the latter.

If it's completely automated, how does it choose what the subsequent rule to
further refine the parsing is?

~~~
neilk
A human is in the loop, deciding what to dive deeper into.

------
jimfl
This reads like it was written by an exploratory text generator. For example,
at the end of one of the paragraphs we find the sentence "Is happy to read the
whole file."

------
js2
Very neat. Based on the work of
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parsing_expression_grammar>

------
wildgift
You just made my day. This is fantastic.

